# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Capture de son

## Medde

Bonjour,

-Je trouve la capture de son vraiment mdiocre sur camtasia, t a-t-il moyen d'y remdier ? (Je n'avais pas ce problme sur BB flash Back).

-Sinon, c'est possible de mettre un filtre pour les sons parasites comme le chien du voisin?

Merci.
Bonne journe.

----------


## Medde

a pourrait venir de l'insonorisation de la chambre !

Bref, j'aimerais bien avoir vos avis pour raliser une bonne capture de son  ::):

----------


## moldavi

Bonjour

Je travaille pour un studio d'enregistrement. La pice est insonorise (avec des lments style bote pour ufs). Ensuite un micro de bonne facture. Je pense que c'est le minimum  respecter.

Pour le hardware et le software d'acquisition, il y a moins de contrainte. Enfin a entre moins en ligne de compte dans la qualit de l'acquisition audio.

----------


## Medde

> Je travaille pour un studio d'enregistrement. La pice est insonorise (avec des lments style bote pour ufs). Ensuite un micro de bonne facture. Je pense que c'est le minimum  respecter.
> Pour le hardware et le software d'acquisition, il y a moins de contrainte. Enfin a entre moins en ligne de compte dans la qualit de l'acquisition audio.


Pour ma part il s'agit juste de faire de l'aquisation de son de qualit, type screen recorder. Donc tout se joue sur le micro ! Mais comment choisir un micro de qualit? Les micros casques ne valent rien?

S'il y a de bonnes choses cot software n'hsitez pas !

Merci.

----------


## Invit

> Les micros casques ne valent rien?


 ::mouarf:: 
C'est une blague? Pourquoi les studios paient certains micros des milliers de dollars d'aprs toi, si ils pouvaient avoir la mme qualit  moins 50$?
C'est sr qu'un local adapt avec un insonorisation digne de ce nom (les boites  ufs, c'est surtout pour la dco plus que pour l'efficacit...) est un minimum.
La logique est : on optimise la prise de son pour avoir le moins de retouche aprs (comme en photo, quoi).
C'est sr que l'on peut faire plein de choses en post production mais a demande des comptences, des logiciels, plus de temps... Donc le calcul est rapide...

Regarde ici pour choisir un micro digne de ce nom.
http://www.shure.com/americas/buyers...w-to-buy-a-mic

Qu'est-ce que tu souhaites enregistr?





> S'il y a de bonnes choses cot software n'hsitez pas !


Encore une fois, pour la maitrise de ces outils, il faut de bonnes connaissances.
Ce n'est pas parce que tu as tlcharger pro-tools que tu pourras mixer un titre une heure plus tard...
Pour commencer, il  a audacity qui permet pas mal de choses gratuitement :
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/?lang=fr

----------


## Medde

Bonjour Jerome.



> C'est une blague? Pourquoi les studios paient certains micros des milliers de dollars d'aprs toi, si ils pouvaient avoir la mme qualit  moins 50$?


Il faut remettre les choses dans leurs contextes, il ne s'agit pas de studio pro; comme prcis dans mon dernier post je cherche juste  faire une capture de voix de qualit (Commentaires pour tuto). 



> Regarde ici pour choisir un micro digne de ce nom.
> http://www.shure.com/americas/buyers...w-to-buy-a-mic


Il n'y aurait pas quelque choses d'intermdiaire?



> Qu'est-ce que tu souhaites enregistr?


Ma voix!



> Encore une fois, pour la maitrise de ces outils, il faut de bonnes connaissances.
> Ce n'est pas parce que tu as tlcharger pro-tools que tu pourras mixer un titre une heure plus tard...
> Pour commencer, il  a audacity qui permet pas mal de choses gratuitement :
> http://audacity.sourceforge.net/?lang=fr


OK.

Bonne soire.

----------


## Invit

> Il faut remettre les choses dans leurs contextes, il ne s'agit pas de studio pro; comme prcis dans mon dernier post je cherche juste  faire une capture de voix de qualit.


Non, ce n'est absolument pas prciser dans ton premier post que tu cherches  enregistrer de la voix.
Si je comprends ce que tu cris entre tes lignes (car c'est loin d'tre explicite), tu souhaites enregistrer ta voix pour mettre sur des tutos, c'est bien a?
Dans ce cas, pas la peine de te prendre trop la tte  faire du haut de gamme.
Combien de tutos (sur des sites pros, genre sybase) ont un son pourri avec le son des portes qui grincent et le voisin de bureau qui rpond au tlphone en arrire plan.
Pour faire au mieux, isole toi dans un coin peu bruyant et sans cho (viter la salle de bain...). En post-production, tu peux rajouter un peu de compression et augmenter les bas mdium pour ajouter de la chaleur  la voix et mettre un limiteur pour attnuer le bruit de fond. Mais l, c'est vraiment pour fignoler parce que je n'ai jamais entendu de tutos avec le son retouch.
Et bon diner (il est 12h30!!!) - la journe est loin d'tre finie  :;):

----------


## Medde

> Non, ce n'est absolument pas prciser dans ton premier post que tu cherches  enregistrer de la voix.


Je n'ai peut tre pas t assez claire  ::(: 
J'ai fait allusion  la capture d'cran sur mon message 4 :



> type *screen recorder*.





> Si je comprends ce que tu cris entre tes lignes (car c'est loin d'tre explicite), tu souhaites enregistrer ta voix pour mettre sur des tutos, c'est bien a?


Oui,



> Dans ce cas, pas la peine de te prendre trop la tte  faire du haut de gamme.
> Combien de tutos (sur des sites pros, genre sybase) ont un son pourri avec le son des portes qui grincent et le voisin de bureau qui rpond au tlphone en arrire plan.
> Pour faire au mieux, isole toi dans un coin peu bruyant et sans cho (viter la salle de bain...).


Personnellement, ce qui me gne c'est le son qui pte (genre pop corne) [j'utilise le micro intgr de mon laptop], d'aprs mes recherches, un filtre "anti pop" pourrait rgler le problme , a ton avis est ce vraiment ncessaire ?

@+

----------


## Invit

> Personnellement, ce qui me gne c'est le son qui pte (genre pop corne) [j'utilise le micro intgr de mon laptop], d'aprs mes recherches, un filtre "anti pop" pourrait rgler le problme , a ton avis est ce vraiment ncessaire ?


Un filtre anti-pop? Tu veux dire un cercle avec un bas dedans? C'est du matriel de prise de son fancy qui va quelque peu dpareill avec un micro incorpor cheap... D'ailleurs, comment tu vas le placer par rapport au micro?
Srieusement, comprends dj d'o viennent ces fameux pop. Est-ce sur les plosives? Est-ce que tu parles trop prs de ton micro? Est-ce que tu tapes sur le clavier et le son est repris par le micro. Essaie avec un micro spar de la machine, a devrait tre moins pire... On en trouve  moins de 10$ qui font la job. Si tu veux vraiment un filtre anti-pop, fabriques en un!

Entre nous, tu aurais prcis ds le dbut que tu voulais enregistrer ta voix pour un tuto par le micro embarqu de ton PC et que tu captais des pop, on aurait t bien plus efficace que d'extrapoler sur tes besoins rels...

----------


## Medde

> Est-ce sur les plosives? Est-ce que tu parles trop prs de ton micro? Est-ce que tu tapes sur le clavier et le son est repris par le micro.


Ok j'ssayerais de creuser a le week-end,

Merci.

----------

